

Ask HN: Rate My App - jmcannon

http://zhongd.org<p>I made this online Chinese dictionary over a year ago because I didn't like anything else available. I've only shared it with my friends studying Chinese, who seem to prefer it.<p>I'm attempting to bootstrap a startup in Boston at the moment and was thinking about trying to increase traffic and make a few bucks off ads to fuel my real baby.<p>I'd love feedback on its functionality, appearance, or how you would approach making money off of it.<p>Thanks HN!
======
noodle
it seems pretty functional and useful. the design could use some polish,
though.

